# Countertop - Epoxy Granite over Laminate



## sdrachel (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the epoxy granite over a laminate countertop? I have not seen the finished product.

Avantstone is a company that installs the mixture over your existing countertop right in your home or in their office and then re-install the countertop in your home.
http://www.avantstone.com/

There is also a company that sells the epoxy material so you can DIY in your home.
http://www.armorgarage.com/index.html

Thank you so much.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The finished product looks and feels like real granite, but no seams. You need strong skills with a spray gun and a very high quality HVLP sprayer to get the desired results.


----------

